# Looking for a job



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I am a Brit hoping to move to Canada when I leave the Army in December this year and I have heard that there are plenty of driving jobs available. Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

skiaddict said:


> Hi, I am a Brit hoping to move to Canada when I leave the Army in December this year and I have heard that there are plenty of driving jobs available. Can anyone help me out please?


So you are a driver....you have a lot of posts on here and I have not read them all...

Are you class 1 (C+E)? Two years long haul experience? the wagons are autos and you will have to retake your test in canada and you will do some additional courses here too. There are companies that will employ you here in canada, understand that long haul is just that 7 days in the truck one side of canada to the other or down to Texas and back, a few days off with the family, away again for 5/7/10 days, is that acceptable work?

They pay by the mile and if there is no work, no pay.....winters are harsh and the roads dangerous in Winter, perhaps you cant drive anywhere because of it, no drive, no pay....I can give you contacts if you are interested, companies that have LMO to employ under TWP. You must have formal education to qualify for PNP that leads to PR.

Just wanted to add, canada is not a bowl of cherries, immigrants work bloody hard and the social safety net that you will have grown accustomed to, will not be available in canada.


----------



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

fletcher m said:


> So you are a driver....you have a lot of posts on here and I have not read them all...
> 
> Are you class 1 (C+E)? Two years long haul experience? the wagons are autos and you will have to retake your test in canada and you will do some additional courses here too. There are companies that will employ you here in canada, understand that long haul is just that 7 days in the truck one side of canada to the other or down to Texas and back, a few days off with the family, away again for 5/7/10 days, is that acceptable work?
> 
> ...


Thanks again, driving is one of the jobs I am looking at and your info is gratefully received. It's not my first choice of employment but I am determined to immigrate and make a new life in Canada so it is definitely a viable option


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm ex army also. I landed and completed a 40 hour security guard course. I was working within two weeks of being here. I then took a second job in security so was working two 8 hour shifts a day. Once money is coming in you Can start getting the qualifications you need for whatever you plan on doing. Work hard play hard.


----------

